# Java Chart JFreeChart Größe/AnzeigeBereich



## Orex (5. Juli 2008)

Hab in der suche nach geschaut und nichts gefunden, falls es die Frage schonmal gab - sry- einfach mit dem Thread dann zusammenlegen.

Mein Hab ein Programm das aus einer csv meine Charts erstellt. 
Funktioniert auch alles wunderbar, alle Charts werden richtig angezeigt.

Jetzt zu meinem Problem.

Ich möchte gerne, dass die Charts größer Angezeigt werden (hab das ganze schon mit setwas weiss ich geschafft nur war dann alles irgendwie verzerrt und unproportional). 
Wie kann den Chart zb eine Feste Höhe geben und er soll sich immer an die Fenstergröße anpassen von der Breite.

2. Problem ist, dass in dem Chart mit Daten gearbeitet wird, die nur sehr geringe Abweichungenen haben.

Bsp:

105,00905 und 105,00906

Diese Abweichungen sind nur sichtbar wenn ich gaaaanz nahe ranzoome. Normal Wird dort einfach nur ein Strich angezeigt.

Ich würde gerne, dass der Chart nicht bei 0 Beginnt sondern ich den Range irgendwie festlegen kann (zB dass der Chart schon bei 105,009 beginnt), sodass ich auch die kleinen Abweichugen im Chart erkenne.



... nächste Frage wäre wenn ich das geschafft habe wie ich es schaffe, dass man den Chart entlang scrollen kann und er sich immer vom Bereich her so anpasst dass man die Abweichungen gut sieht.... aber da werd ich mich erstmal so schlau machen und nur wenn ich wieder nich weiter weiss um Hilfe rufen (; 

vielen Dank wenn wer was weiss... ;-)


----------



## zeja (5. Juli 2008)

Das mit der Größe: Verwende einen Layoutmanager. Wenn du dich damit noch nicht so auskennst: In den Java Online Büchern gibts da einige Kapitel zu 

Wertebereich: Kann man einstellen. Habe gerade keine Zeit dir das rauszusuchen aber es gibt ganz viele Beispiele im Internet.


----------



## Orex (6. Juli 2008)

edit.:

// Problem 1 mit dem Range selbst erledigt. 

siehe Lösung drunter.


----------



## Orex (7. Juli 2008)

ok das mit dem Range hab ich geschafft wie ich wollte.... 10 std googlen und bsp durschauen... Anscheinend kann man es auf 2 Mehtoden machen. 

Einmal Plot erzeugen und festlegen und dann daraus den Cahrt generieren.

Einmal Chart generieren und dann Plot abrufen und ändern.... Hatte die immer vermischt.

So für leute die das gleiche Problem haben und keine hilfe finden noch der Code:


```
theChart = ChartFactory.createXYLineChart(chartTitle, "Periode", "Kurs", chartData, PlotOrientation.VERTICAL, true, false, false);
 		
 		XYPlot plot = theChart.getXYPlot();
		NumberAxis axis = (NumberAxis) plot.getRangeAxis();
		axis.setRange(//double varibale unterer Bereich,//double oberer Bereich);
```


----------



## Orex (12. Juli 2008)

Nächstes Problem das ich noch habe:

Wie add ich dem Graph eine Scrollbar aber so, dass die x achsen range immer gleich bleibt. Also ich würde auch gerne abstellen, dass man den Range veränder kann. Denn mit den Default einstellungen von JFreeChart kann man rein und rauszommen. Das wirft die komplette Range auf der X wie Y Achse durcheinander. 

Auch die axis.setRange Methode verfällt und wird überschrieben. Ich will aber, dass wirklich IMMER nur der Range angezeigt wird... 

Wenns jemand weiss würd micih freuen. Ansonsten werd ich wieder weiter suchen bis ich was brauchbares finde...


----------

